# Sing!!!



## Tripthetramp (Apr 20, 2011)

Even if you suck ass at it.
Back a few years I had glorious visions of fame and money and bla bla bla. So I started taking vocal lessons. I am a good singer, mind you 

But my instructor told me something that I feel has paved my way to health on the road. Singing actually clears ALOT of the mucus and phlegm and all that shit from your throat, from your ears, and even your sinus cavities. The more you sing, the more you clear. I sing my ass of everyday walking down highways, in cities, thru the woods, like I'm in some sort of fucking hobo musical. Haven't had as much as the sniffles in weeks!


----------



## Heron (Apr 20, 2011)

i always sing when i travel, alone or with friends, or even if it's walking down the street. im not good but i sing in nonsense tongues. aside from what you posted, it keeps my mind fluid and is sort of uplifting. like meditation.


----------



## Tripthetramp (Apr 20, 2011)

Agreed, I was thinking totally physical health when I wrote that, but yes, you are right, it is good for spiritual and mental health as well!


----------



## SmilinSteph (Apr 20, 2011)

I sing everywhere I go!  I didn't know it was so healthy for someone though, thank you! And @ Tripthetramp I saw one of your poems from the road on Digihitch.com I loved it, it was truly amazing!


----------



## Tripthetramp (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Steph!


----------

